# Gorgeous marketing materials now super cheap??? Why didn't anyone say something?



## meekerphoto (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if any of you have been on "the shoppe" before. The URL is The Shoppe - Design For Photographers. I think it is brand new...at least I just heard of it from my photographer friend. I have been paying hundreds of bucks for my marketing materials to a custom designer for a year and a half and now this website is selling really cool stuff for dirt cheap at $30 a month. I am including a design of business card front and a trifold I am making with their designs. What do you think?? I'm normally not one for templates but some of them look totally custom. Ugh right after I spent another $350 with a designer on a new 2010 trifold too!


----------



## meekerphoto (Dec 15, 2009)

I love Design Aglow! Their stuff looks really cool, but I just like the shoppe because of the subscription and the fact that they will be routinely adding more and more as they go. Both sites have a similar style and quality but the shoppe is infinitely less expensive  I e-mailed them earlier and they said they're going to add at least 10-20 things every month and cater to seasonal stuff.


----------

